# CentralArkennels



## Cheryle (Nov 27, 2007)

I have just started looking for a Maltese and noticed this person on the breeders list. Anyone deal with them personally?

Cheryle


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I couldnt find a website for them, but did a google search and noticed they (or someone with their name) advertises on next day pets. That is a red flag to me. Also, in the ad it describes their other breeds, including a wide range of mixed breeds. With all the amazing maltese breeders out there, there is no need to settle  If you look in this breeding section, you will find several posts that list some great maltese breeders who have pet puppies available sometimes. I know Rhapsody Maltese has a few available right now. Sometimes when you are dealing with a quality show breeder, you will have to get on a waiting list, but it's definitely worth the wait.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I have just started looking for a Maltese and noticed this person on the breeders list. Anyone deal with them personally?
> 
> Cheryle[/B]


What breeder's list are you referring to? I would be very cautious.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I would be very cautious. Where are you located? This really is not the time to 'bargain shop' as others have mentioned!


----------

